# The Rider - Passed on to me now i am doing the same



## RabbitFood (15 May 2009)

Hi All,

I have a copy of the Rider that was very kindly given to me by Soltydog and as I have now read this I am more than happy to pass this on or swap for another good cycling book.

Let me know.

Rabbit


----------



## BIGSESAL (15 May 2009)

See the 'Tom Simpson' thread below. Someone is up for a swap.


----------



## Tynan (27 May 2009)

turning a give into a swap is bad form

I'll have it!


----------



## Tynan (11 Jun 2009)

Rabbitfood kindly sent The Rider to me and an excellent read it was too

And yes, it has made me a faster rider, inspiring stuff

I'm very happy to post this on to anyone that wants it next, PM your address and it shall be so


----------



## Landslide (11 Jun 2009)

Ooh, me please. PM on its way...


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Jun 2009)

Moi aussi, s'il vous plait.


----------



## Tynan (11 Jun 2009)

bagged by the Landslide, you'l have to negotiate with him now JtM


----------

